# More new 6 photos



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

Here are a few new photos of my new 6. I love this car.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 9, 2004)

It really is a beautiful car. How bout some interior pics?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Is that your view from the office in the last pic ? 

I envy you.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

That.

Is just.

Beautiful.


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Is that your view from the office in the last pic ?
> 
> I envy you.


The last photo is how I was presented with the car. The dealer has a glass room off to the side of the reception area that I've seen some beautiful cars in over the years. I said to my wife on the way to pick up the car that I wonder if it will make the glass room.(my last car 2001 330 CI didn't) So I had to take a photo across the service area. One of the photos was my first sight of the car in the dealers lot waiting in line to be prepped with my 330 looking on.. The other photos were taken on my 1st ride.I'm still trying to go for an extended ride but I'm pretty booked up for another two weeks.I'm a profesional photographer and bus is great.(edpediphoto.com) I'll do some interior shots when I get a nice bright cloudy day.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------

